# Longines L633 Movement



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm looking for a nice dress watch and one thing I'm considering is the Longines Heritage Conquest (L1.611.4.75.4). Does anyone know what grade of ETA 2824/2 the L633 movement is based on?

Thanks.


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is top grade, with mass engraved.

Regards,

Engi


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. That is what I had hoped and expected.


----------

